# Facultat de Ciències Humanes i Socials



## al067638

hi! I have to translate a text and I´m a bit confused so can you help me? I must translate the following text

La semana del 19 al 23 de MAYO se celebran, en nuestra facultad las

XIII JORNADES DE FOMENT DE LA INVESTIGACIÓ DE LA FACULTAT DE CIÈNCIES HUMANES I SOCIALS.

well this is the title, so my translation is:

during the week from 19th to 23rd May the XII Conferences about Promotion of Investigation are taking place in the ........faculty??


----------



## .Jordi.

al067638 said:


> during the week from 19th to 23rd May the XII Conferences about Promotion of Investigation are taking place in the ........faculty??



I com et sembla: _in the Faculty of Social Sciences and Humanities_?


----------



## Dixie!

No sé si té els dos significats, però _faculty_ en anglès no es refereix al professorat?


----------



## .Jordi.

Dixie! said:


> No sé si té els dos significats, però _faculty_ en anglès no es refereix al professorat?



Sí, Dixie, tens raó, també podríem fer servir la paraula _faculty_ referint-nos al professorat, però aquest ús - segons els diccionaris - es reserva per a l'anglès dels Estats Units. I sí, en la frase que tenim de debò es pot traduir-la de dues menes: com facultat i com professorat, però jo personalment crec que encaixa més això de facultat. 

Salutacions, 

- J.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Faculty in anglès pot significar el professorat.  Però la traducció de la Facultat com a divisió acadèmica és realment Faculty també.  Això depen del context.  Aquí facultat es refereix a la divisió acadèmica, o sigui que en anglès la traducció serà Faculty.

al, before I give you my translation, please bear in mind that impersonal forms such as es/se + infinitive is usually translated using the passive voice. However, if it can be made in such a way that there is a doer, action and receiver, it would sound better.  In English, the week from 19th to 23rd May is not usually employed.  Here is my translation:

From May 19th to May 23rd, the Faculty of Humanities and Social Sciences will hold/conduct/sponsor the 23rd Conference/Convention on Research Promotion.

Research is a better term for Investigació, because investigation involves the act of querying or finding the cause of an act or an event, usually criminal in nature.  But not in all cases.


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi això de 'faculty' em sembla estrany perquè als Estats Units es fa servir principalment per parlar del conjunt de professors. De la facultat aquí se'n diria 'School of Humanities and Social Sciences'.

(un company americà em confirma que això de 'faculty of humanities' no és impossible, però sí una mica estrany o arcaic)


----------



## Dixie!

avellanainphilly said:


> A mi això de 'faculty' em sembla estrany perquè als Estats Units es fa servir principalment per parlar del conjunt de professors. De la facultat aquí se'n diria 'School of Humanities and Social Sciences'.
> 
> (un company americà em confirma que això de 'faculty of humanities' no és impossible, però sí una mica estrany o arcaic)



Aquí és on jo volia arribar! 

Per cert, un equivalent de *facultat de lletres* en anglès, com seria?


----------



## pickypuck

I work in the scientific field and I can tell you that "faculty" meaning "facultat" is a very common term for universities outside the United States. Faculty is how most Spanish researchers translate "facultat/facultad/fakultatea/facultade into English when they don't choose the vernacular languages for writing their addresses in their research papers.
I've made a short search on PubMed and there are researchers from Japan, Australia, Romania, Thailand, etc., who chose "faculty". But as you have commented before, in the States, "school" rules.
Salut!


----------



## ernest_

Dixie! said:


> Aquí és on jo volia arribar!
> 
> Per cert, un equivalent de *facultat de lletres* en anglès, com seria?



 Depèn del que entenguis per "lletres", crec que pot ser College/Faculty of Linguistics o College/Faculty of Humanities.


----------



## Cracker Jack

L'us de College of és més aviat d'EUA i altres paisos qui adopten el sistema d'EUA.  Pels paisos europeus, facultat, facultad, faculté, facultät és més comú.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Depèn del que entenguis per "lletres", crec que pot ser College/Faculty of Linguistics o College/Faculty of Humanities.



Lingüística no és pas lletres! 
Als Estats Units, suposo que se'n diria School of Arts (o Arts and Humanities), però l'organització de la universitat és força diferent. Aquí on estic, hi ha només 4 o 5 Schools: dret, enginyeria, business, medicina i 'Arts and Sciences', que fa una mica de calaix de sastre i hi entra des de química fins a literatura. Després dins de cada School, hi ha els Departments de cada especialitat.


----------



## Dixie!

Gràcies Ernest i Avellana. 

Jo solc utilitzar "arts" per dir lletres, però mai he estat segura de si això era correcte o no.

Mercès de nou als dos.


----------



## la_mei

Pel que estic estudiant ara Facultat i Escola no és el mateix ni aquí ni als EUA. La facultat està dirigida per un degà i l'escola per un director. La traducció "Faculty" seria correcta. Als EUA funciona de la mateixa forma.

Després la pàgina de l'UJI dona com a traducció "Faculty of humanities and social sciences"



p.d. ara que penso, pot ser és una mica tard la meua resposta :S


----------

